# Oracle Touch - Grind Problems



## Ian Roberts (Jan 9, 2022)

I've just take delivery of an Oracle Touch and I'm a beginner at espresso machines. I've experienced a problem with dialling in the right grind and yield but I've finally found the answer and I'm sharing here for the benefit of others.

The problem was, I was getting a yield of around 100g from a dose of around 20g - that's a 1:5 ratio, even on the lowest grind setting of 1. That's not the espresso I was looking for! I'm using freshly opened Lavazza beans but they're from the supermarket so no 'roasted on' date on the packet

After much head scratching and watching countless you tube videos, I referred to the instruction manual and discovered that you can adjust the top burr of the grinder to expand the range even further. I did this and changed the burr by two or three clicks to the left (now at no. 3 on the little dial on the burr itself)

This has solved the problem and I have successfully dialled in my first espresso to a 1:2 ratio with a 30 second brew time. The result was a remarkable difference in the quality of the taste. The flow was like warm honey and the taste was very balanced and smooth.


----------

